# Strings



## bijaenrockmusic (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello everyone I am looking for good strings for the acoustic do anyone know with one is a good one? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

John Pearse


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

You're gonna get a plethora of opinions so here's mine: Elixir nano-web 80/20 bronze in whatever gauge you prefer. They're expensive but worth every cent IMHO.

Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

you know its always best to try many types and brands even though there is only about 6 string makers throughout the world each guitar responds differently so try from lights to mediums then if you are brave you can always see if the guitar can handle heavies. good luck


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

bijaenrockmusic said:


> Hello everyone I am looking for good strings for the acoustic do anyone know with one is a good one?


What guitar brand/model? Strumming, flatpicking, fingerstyle?

Otherwise everyone's just going to list whatever they use for whatever reason they use it.

Strings are relatively cheap so you can experiment a bit to find those that work best for you and your guitar.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

John Pearse for acoustic all the time


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

Good luck with this.. IF you ask 20 people the same question, you will get likely 20 different replies.. just go buy some and try them. You'll know when you get the one that you like and it likes you..


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, best bet is to try a few different kinds.

I liked the Elixir string on the acoustic as I rarely play them, 
but the strings will keep some life/brightness for a lot longer.
They cost a bit more, but less string changes in the long run.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

My Larrivee has become a bar beater/gigging acoustic since the top split. I keep Elixir Phosphor on it because simply because I have to change them less frequently. I've started using Martin Retro monel on my Taylor 514 - very nice strings that let the tone of the guitar come out.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I use the Martin Monel strings on my Martin D15M-perfect strings for that guitar.

On my other guitars I use John Pearse.

I usually get my strings from Strings and Beyond due to the choice of gauges you never see in stores.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I am currentlt using Martin - Retro. No brnze, phosphor. Ireally like them. I also use Strings and Beyond. Great selection in all the guages and even some brands I had never herd of before. Great prices, even with the crappy exchange rates. Usually free shiiping. Prompt asnad accurate. Selection of brands and guages here in Ottawa is disgusting. They only carry a feww popular ones in stock and if you ask them to order you some the price is outrageous and delay can be weeks. There are a few things the stores here can do half decently, strings is not one of them.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Swervin55 said:


> You're gonna get a plethora of opinions so here's mine: Elixir nano-web 80/20 bronze in whatever gauge you prefer. They're expensive but worth every cent IMHO.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the forum.


This ⇧

That's for everyday use, mind you.
If I was going to spend the day recording I would gather up a half dozen sets of Martin XP Bronze and change often but for longevity c/w a fairly decent sound it's pretty tough to beat the Gores.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm not sure what was on my Taylor 416 when I bought it from L&M but I just put John Pearse slightly lights on them and it made a huge difference in tone. Whether they had cheap strings on it or they were just too old I have no idea. IThey were a bit too tight for me, I could not do a one tone bend on the G string. With the slightly lights its no problem. I have to say though, changing strings on the Taylor was a major pain in the butt compared to any other guitar i have swapped strings on.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

knight_yyz said:


> I have to say though, changing strings on the Taylor was a major pain in the butt compared to any other guitar i have swapped strings on.


Time to re-post this video. I use this method on all my guitars.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I watched that video before i did the strings. Unfortunately i don't have the fancy workbench with the guitar strapped down. I'm sure that helps when you have to yank on the string to keep it in the groove like he says.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I also use the Taylor method. It is fast and straightforward. You would think the string would slip if it doesn't get locked as in the Martin method but it really doesn't.


----------

